# Reproduction body parts?



## Bigkyle45 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi everyone, my name is Kyle I'm from North Carolina I just purchased a 1967 LeMans from my boss but it is missing the trunk lid is there anywhere I can buy a aftermarket deck lid?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

WELCOME!
Regrettably, No aftermarket Deck-Lids are availible. 
When looking for a good used the underside of the rearward edge is the most common for rust out.
Also know that '66 is not the same and some sellers do not know the difference.

Cheers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If all else fails, you might consider a fiberglass *bolt-on* trunk lid. I got one for my '68 Lemans from Glasstek. It looks pretty good to me and is well done, not cheap & flimsey. I have not installed it to check for fit, but I am sure it will be OK. I can make alterations if needed, but I don't think I will. It is finished on the inside and has the mounting holes/nuts to bolt to the trunk hinges. Take a look here: GTO / LeMans |


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Desert Valley in Arizona may be able to help.



Desert Valley Auto Parts


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

And I would check Bethel's Goat Farm, as well as Frank's Pontiac Parts if they are both still in business.


----------

